
Nothing to Hide – a documentary about surveillance and you [video] - Moru
https://vimeo.com/189016018
======
raamdev
On the topic of having nothing to hide, the following description of how
'privacy' differs from 'secrecy' really opened my eyes to the importance of
the whole privacy issue and why not having anything to hide isn't an excuse to
give up your right to privacy: What you do in the bathroom is not a secret,
but you still want to close the door—you still want your privacy.

Everyone knows what happens in the bathroom, but everyone also understands
that you have a right to your privacy in there and they don't expect you to
leave the door open (unless, of course, that's your thing).

~~~
jasonkostempski
But someone might not be doing what everyone thinks they're doing in there.

~~~
singold
But we don't have glass doors in bathrooms because of that

~~~
jasonkostempski
Tons of mens restrooms don't have doors or walls around shitters specifically
so no one fucks or does drugs in them.

~~~
ravenstine
Where do you live? I've never seen men's rooms that didn't have walls and
doors for each stall. I hope you aren't in prison.

------
softwarelimits
"Follow NOTHING TO HIDE on facebook" ... _sigh_

[https://nothingtohidedoc.wordpress.com/](https://nothingtohidedoc.wordpress.com/)

~~~
gkya
:) I find it really hard to follow news from movies because often they use
things like Squarespace and Wix, and these motherf^W^W^W^W^W^Wsaints never
have any feeds. You have a mailing list to follow if you're lucky, and usually
the only other medium is the Facebook page.

------
Overtonwindow
If you enjoyed this, you might also enjoy the book "No Place to Hide" by
Robert O'Harrow (2004!), which explores the surveillance state at the
intersection of private coronations. Many of the ideas and topics discussed in
the book, at the time sounding more like conspiracy theories, have come true.

[https://www.amazon.com/Place-Hide-Robert-OHarrow-
Jr/dp/07432...](https://www.amazon.com/Place-Hide-Robert-OHarrow-
Jr/dp/0743287053)

~~~
fudgepack99
It's total class war of the rich vs the rest, sorry to tell ya. Hear it from
Zbigniew brezinksi, former national security advisor of the united states.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7ZyJw_cHJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7ZyJw_cHJY)

~~~
jernejzen
I am pretty sure that good ole Zbig is more of a part of the problem than the
solution ;)

------
thewisenerd
website -
[https://nothingtohidedoc.wordpress.com](https://nothingtohidedoc.wordpress.com)

torrents -
[http://nothingtohide.aquilenet.fr](http://nothingtohide.aquilenet.fr)

kickstarter - [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1587081065/nothing-
to-h...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1587081065/nothing-to-hide-the-
documentary)

------
miguelrochefort
We all have stuff to hide, but shouldn't we agree that we shouldn't?

~~~
mirimir
The powerful ought to be have no privacy, because with power there's the need
for public oversight. Ditto for corporations, government, and so on. And
conversely, the weak ought to have total privacy, because they're so
vulnerable.

In reality, we have pretty much the opposite. Because wealth and power protect
themselves. So it goes.

~~~
paulryanrogers
Perhaps the powerful should have less professional privacy. But personal
privacy is not far from dignity for many. So let's not make their personal
lives any more of an industry than it already is.

Still, the idea that the weak should have more privacy sounds about right.

~~~
mirimir
I get what you say about personal privacy. But with extreme power, there's not
much that's legitimately private. Consider what people must reveal to get the
highest security ratings, for example.

~~~
Bartweiss
On the other hand, with enough power privacy is replaced by immunity. The
importance of privacy is heavily distorted by one's level of vulnerability to
state or social coercion.

As an example - it's not clear whether J. Edgar Hoover was gay, but it's quite
clear that he threatened and even blackmailed people who raised the question
too publicly. Meanwhile, employees lower in the national security apparat were
surveilled and dismissed based on even rumors of homosexuality. Privacy
remains desirable, but becomes less essential with that sort of rising power.

~~~
mirimir
I disagree with "with enough power privacy is replaced by immunity". With few
exceptions, the truly powerful now have both privacy _and_ immunity. Both,
because of their power. But I'm not talking about current systems.

I believe that the powerful ought to have neither privacy nor immunity. That
ought to be the trade-off for having substantive power. There's the old adage
about power coming with responsibility. So I'm rather expanding on the basis
for responsibility.

